# The Gates of Hell (A Warriors of Chaos RP)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The end of days is approaching, the final crusade of Chaos. The Dark Gods have plotted since the dawn of time for this day, Armageddon is upon us all!. The fell legions of Chaos will be roused by the mightiest Champion of the Ruinous Powers and led against the weak men of the south. The weakling Empire will be destroyed, its riches will be pillaged, its cities will be burnt, its lands will be raped, its people will be eviscerated, and its pathetic leader "Emperor" Karl Franz will be killed.

You are fortunate enough to have been born in this, the final days of the world. You have joined up with a roving Chaos warband, currently it numbers no more than a hundred men, but your hearts are strong and your faith in the Dark Gods unshakeable. And your leader, is something new. A Chaos Lord calling himself *Lycefar*, *Lord of the Apocalypse*, has claimed he is the one who will bring the Empire to its demise and ensure the eternal rule of the Gods of Chaos. Surely he is insane, and yet he is the most powerful warrior of Chaos any of you have seen thus far. Perhaps he truly is who he claims, the one true herald of the final dawn. But either way he has promised you blood, women, riches, whatever your requests in exchange for your service. The Empire will die by your hands and its weakling gods will be devoured by the Fell Powers, it is a chance you cannot pass up.

Your warband marches through the Chaos Wastes, many of you far from your homelands on the travels of your own glory. Lycefar is directing you gradually south, towards the lands of the Hung, then the Kurgan, then the Norse and into Imperial territory. Only when the warband is strong enough will you be ready to bring about the final destruction of the Empire. But every day more flock to your cause, roving *Chaos Warriors* ready to make their contribution, bands of *Marauders* seeking riches and flesh, bestial *Forsaken* waiting for their much longed for deaths in carnage, *Chaos Knights* whose honour and martial prowess is unmatched in the Wastes, legendary *Chosen* and *Exalted Heroes* seeking to earn their Daemonhood in these dark times, dim *Ogres* lured by shiny gold, and mysterious *Sorcerers* here to guide the way to eternal darkness.

Earn your place amongst the gods in this final battle. Where Asavar Kul failed, Lycefar will succeed. The apocalypse is nigh, and nothing can stop it.

-------------------------------------------------

*Rules*: The rules of the roleplay are simple and will be outlined now.

*No Godmodding*: Its as simple as that.

*Joining*: This RP is slightly different to others in that I do not care when you join. This RP is permanently open to all who want to get involved, if you join at the beginning then you are Lycefar's closer warriors, and if you join later then you will meet up with the growing warband during the story and join them. There will come a point when simply running into the warband isn't possible in the story and so any new characters from that point will come from the unnamed ranks of the army, simply put you will be noticed by your betters and gain more favour. Bear in mind though if you fall under this category then you are not new to the warband, you have been with them for some time now, how long is up to you but you cannot be brand new.

*Character Classes*: All the classes highlighted in bold are playable. You will be a leader of men, the class you choose will also be the band you will lead. I.E if you are a Marauder you will lead a Marauder band, or if you are a Chaos Warrior you will lead a Warrior squad. Leadership is entirely optional, if you wish you may be a solitary warrior that fights alone, as many Chaos Warriors, Chosen or Exalted Heroes do. Numbers of bands must be realistic, Marauders usually work in groups of ten men and above, Chaos Warriors in bands of ten men or below. Chaos Knights and Chosen in groups of five, and Forsaken in packs of around ten. Numbers are up to you but I will intervene if you grow too much.

And don't be too concerned with squad deaths. As the warband grows you will receive more men to join you from the many roving northmen that we conquer, recruit or even enslave, so don't pull too many deux ex machinas for your men, you'll get new ones.

*Post Length*: This will hopefully be a long RP so I don't want to see any short posts. I want detail, on what is up to you but I cannot accept posts without any detail. If I see a post like this I will PM you and ask you to change it, if the quality does not improve then you will be warned and if it still persists you will be booted from the RP, and your characters will become Spawn. The Dark Gods do not tolerate poor quality of posting.

*Update Time*: I will not be updating this every few days. If you only want to post once then thats fine, more than once thats fine too. But I will not be updating the RP every few days, so try to stretch events out a bit so that we can have more posts between updates and I don't feel like im letting the RP slip, or the quality isn't good enough.

-------------------------------------------------

Character Template: Follow the character template to the letter, I want detail in every section. A * next to the section means that it is optional, you can fill it in if you want or leave it blank for mystery.

*Name**: (Obvious enough. Titles are accepted as well.)

*Class*: (What are you?. Are you a Marauder?, a Chaos Warrior?, a Chaos Knight?. You decide.)

*Appearance*: (What do you look like underneath your armour?. What does your armour look like?. You decide. Be aware that Chaos Warriors are sealed within their armour forever, so only those with external flesh can alter their inner appearance. Warriors, Chosen and Knights, be inventive with your armour, because that is your true appearance.)

*Age**: (How old are you?. A note, most northmen don't grow old, and Chaos Warriors do not age. Optional.)

*Dedication*: (Which Chaos God do you worship. Khorne?, Nurgle?, Slaanesh?, Tzeentch?. Or perhaps Chaos Undivided.)

*Personality*: (What is your character like?. Are you a proud Chaos Knight, sure of yourself and your prowess. Are you a greedy Marauder, more interested in jewels and captured womenfolk than the Dark Gods designs. Or are you a Chosen, zealous in the extreme and unshakeably loyal to the plans of Chaos.)

*Background*: (Where did you come from?, what tribe did you belong to?, what feats earned you the gifts of Chaos?. I want to know your backstory, the history of your character and what they have done to warrant serving Chaos. Put whatever you like in, but remember that different classes will have different histories. A Marauder will be close to his tribe, will likely have family and have a bit more humanity to his backstory. A Chaos Warrior is a fearsome sight and no longer calls any tribe home, they may remember where they came from but most don't care anymore, their history is usually one of travel and bloodshed. Whereas a Forsaken is a mad animal who has long since forgotten his history and only remembers the near past, perhaps even a brief glimmer of what they once were. Try to tailor your backstories to suit your characters.)

-------------------------------------------------

I guess thats it. There are unlimited places in this RP, and it will begin in due time. It isn't too far away and it isn't too close. Sign up, and most of all have fun.

Lord of the Night​


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Edit, I'm bugging out.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Ratha the Despoiler

Class: Marauder

Age: 31

Appearance: Ratha stands at over 6'5. He keeps his pitch black hair cropped in a short ponytail. Like many other Kurgans, a life in the saddle under the unforgiving sun has turned his skin dark while his eyes shine with the favor of chaos; both of them bright purple. Helping his tribe annually migrate to different watering holes and hunting grounds has given Ratha a powerfully built body, something Ratha takes pride in and isnt afraid of boasting it. Scars and marks of devotion to the Great Gods line Ratha's muscled body. Ratha dresses in simple garb: a leatherhide jerkin, boots, and buckle, and an iron helm gifted to him by his father.

Personality: Ratha is the pure definiton of a savage mercenary. While many other servants of the Gods throw their alliegances to one of the dieties of Chaos, Ratha serves only himself. Though that is not to say he doesn't honor the Gods; he has seen far too many warriors cast into oblivion for ignoring and thinking themselves above the Dark Gods. He pays homage to Kharneth, Onogal, Chen the Deceiver, and Slaanesh, but always makes sure he receives his due. To Ratha the battle itself is just a means to an end, he much prefers the sacking of cities and slaughtering innocents to charging headlong into an enemies lines. Still, he is a fierce Marauder with an intense sense of pride...and greed.

Background: Born into one of the many Kurgan tribes in the Wastes, Ratha was the second son of the tribal chieftan. While his father groomed Ratha's older brother in leading the tribe in the future, Ratha was learning to fight and ride with the tribe's warriors. At the age of 16, Ratha lead a warband of his father's warriors against a Hung tribe that was encroaching upon his people's lands.

Victorious, Ratha lead his warriors as they pursued the fleeing Hung scum back to their tribe. Under the cover of night, Ratha stormed into the tribe and slaughtered his way through the huts to the chieften's tent. Two days later Ratha returned to his father with the head of the Hung chieften and over 100 slaves along with food, horses, and weapons. For the first time in his life, Ratha saw pride in his father's eyes as he looked upon the spoils of war he had delivered to him. That night over half of the slaves were sacrificed to the Gods in a massive celebration to honor the Chaos pantheon and bring good fortune. At the height of the festivities Ratha's father rewarded him with something unexpected: a wife. Next to shedding blood for the tribe, fathering a child was a sign of manhood and acceptence in the tribe. 

The next 4 years passed by quickly as Ratha raised his son to ride and fight as good as any other Kurgan. Though the tribe went to war many times, Ratha felt frustrated as he competed with his brother in winning favor from the gods and their father. Where his brother utterly destroyed the enemy host, Ratha always let a few survivors escape back to their people so he could butcher the entire tribe and return laden with riches. 

Unfortunetly, Ratha's fortune took a turn for the worst when one stormy night his father's personal guard summoned him and his brother to their father's tent. Layed out on his deathbed, Ratha's father praised both of them but announced his brother as the next chieften with his dying breath. Preparing his body for the afterlife, Ratha and his brother burned their father's body on the highest funeral pyre until only ashes remained. As they walked back to his fathers...brothers, tent Ratha was given an ultimatum by his brother: Leave the tribe with a select group of warriors or be killed along with his family. 

Though it tore his heart, this was the way of the Wastes. While there was any other possible successor, the chieften would always be looking over his back. That very same night, Ratha gathered what warriors he knew were hungry for glory and riches and bid his family farewell. 

Twenty years old, Ratha and his small band of warriors left the tribe and set out across the harsh landscape. For the next 10 years, Ratha sold his and his warriors services to any chieften, warlord, or magi willing to pay in gold. When they weren't hiring themselves out to fight Ratha lead them on raids throughout the Wastes and even down to Norsca, slaughtering and robbing rival warbands, tribes and even the occasional Empire caravan. Using indentured warriors and slaves, Ratha amassed a moderate warband by the time he was 30. During a raid against one of the Norse tribes, Ratha suffered heavy losses as several sorcerors serving the Norse chieftan immolated and killed many of his warriors. Though victorious, Ratha was left with a small company of only 30 warriors, half of whom were in no condition to continue on and were put down. 

As they pilfered their way through the tribe, Ratha searched through the chieften's hut and found a scroll made of human flesh. Unrolling it, Ratha saw it was a summons from a being called Lycefar, Lord of the Apocalypse. Ratha had heard of rumours of Lycefar. Many of the tribes were speaking of him. It was said he was promising untold riches to those who served him faithfully. 

Gathering his warriors and mounting their horses, Ratha the Despoiler tucked the scroll away and lead his warriors back into the Wastes towards Lycefar and untold wealth


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'll reserve a spot here because chaos is cool 

The forsaken class looks really cool and I'd like to play as one, so can you explain a bit about him as I could not find any info on it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Whats the limit on the champions/heroes. Chaos god alignment? special weapons, mounts etc?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

looks intersting, i might join if i have the time


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I dont know about the optional squad leadership thing. Seems like you should make it one way or the other to let everyone start at an equal level.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Name: *none*, Mounted Champion of Tzeentch
> 
> Class: Chaos Knight Champion, me and all my men have the Mark of Tzeentch.
> 
> ...


Alright just a few issues with this one. I don't mind not knowing an actual name but I need something to refer to you by. Even if its a fake name or title like Fluxlord, or Changewind. Something like that. Also please elaborate a bit more, and use complete sentences when posting.

Make those changes and ill accept your character.



Nightlord92 said:


> Name: Ratha the Despoiler
> 
> Class: Marauder
> 
> ...


Very nice Nightlord. Welcome to the host.



komanko said:


> I'll reserve a spot here because chaos is cool
> 
> The forsaken class looks really cool and I'd like to play as one, so can you explain a bit about him as I could not find any info on it.


Alright then.

Well the Forsaken are basically Chaos Warriors who gained too many mutations too soon. Their mutated bodies were too much for their minds to handle and they went mad, becoming little more than beasts with minds barely better than a rabid animals. They do not have long memories and live only to kill for the gods that no longer care for them. They feel little pain and are berserkers in battle, feeling no fear or desire for their own lives. They are ironically however revered by the northmen, as it is better to live a short life with the god's blessings then to live to be old and never attract attention. Bad attention is better then no attention.



Angel of Blood said:


> Whats the limit on the champions/heroes. Chaos god alignment? special weapons, mounts etc?


You are the champion of your squad, or just a roving champion. No more in the squad. You may align with whomever you choose. Weapons are usually chaos blades but some may wield more powerful unholy weaponry. Daemon Weapons are a no-no, for now at least. Whose to say what the story holds.



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Looks intersting, i might join if i have the time.


I hope you do.



unxpekted22 said:


> I dont know about the optional squad leadership thing. Seems like you should make it one way or the other to let everyone start at an equal level.


Things will be different for different characters. Those with squads will face challenges more tailored to them, and those who fight alone may find favour elsewhere. After all, Lycefar does not have an honour guard or a champion yet...


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm i'll get a sheet up for a lone champion later then. So for now, just equip him with 'standard' chaos armour and mundane weapons then? and horse for now


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No not mundane weapons. Just don't go giving him world-ending weapons. An unholy weapon, blessed by Chaos is fine. Just not something like a huge axe with a raging Bloodthirster bound into it, or something that can wipe out entire armies with a single slash.

Your armour can have its own blessings and gifts but there are levels to it. The more ornate and powerful your armour is, the more powerful you must be. Chosen have ornate armour and powerful weapons, and Exalted Heroes have the finest armour second only to the Chaos Lords, of which I am.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

_*Name:*_ Bob. Ok, not really... XD But I had to  I know! Bob The Annihilator, the destroyer, the corrupter of worlds and men, the exterminator of the executioner of the world.... I guess not XD

Vermian The Outcast or Vermian the Forsaken. (Your choice, maybe both, I couldn't decide.)


_*Class:*_ Forsaken

_*Appearance:*_ Vermian is a chaos forsaken, he is more a beast then a man. He once was a northman, a champion, standing higher then most men but due to his horribly mutated and deformed form he stands at 6ft, still most of the time he spends on his feet which then makes him as high as a large wolf. If he could stand straight there is a chance that he would pass the 7ft but he can't. As all champions of chaos he had a suite of armor, it was highly decorated with many kills and marks but now only pieces of it are left. The armor itself was molded into his skin, this created a think steel like carapace which is his armor. The only thing that is clearly visible from the armor is the helm which is now Vermian's face further mutation which took place on his head were started from the helm thus the helm replaced Vermian's face. Vermian's head looks kind of human, but still mutations are clearly visible on it. Where once was the helm's mouth guard now is a huge maw which is 8cm long and filled with razor sharp fangs, the maw replaced his nose and instead of a nose he now possess four small holes on his face which serves as nose, two holes on each side just below the eyes. The metallic helm which was integrated into his skin still has the two horns attached to it which now also became a part of Vermian's body. Vermian has a long tail which has several spikes on it and two especially large horn like spikes at the end, they are used to wound and knock down foes. Crags and cracks can be seen across Vermian's deformed body but they are not weak points as below them there is metal skin. From his shoulders and upper back (near shoulders) sprout chitinous plates (http://whfb.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/e/ee/Scyla.jpg something like that). The rest of his body is covered in black wolf like fur, except his head. Vermian's legs and arms are superiorly muscular and deformed, through mutation the became longer and larger. His legs are bent backwards and instead of feet he has huge talons which can tear flesh with ease and provide great hold against the ground and enemies (Legs are like > [ something like that]). His arms are muscular and big, instead of hands there are huge clawed hands, (about 2 hands wide and 2 hands long, like that http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...goryId=cat50024&pIndex=2&aId=10000007&start=3, cycle to the end of the page.) Vermian's neck is stretched and longer then usual giving him a snakelike look and the ability to clearly see whats behind him by extending his neck. His eyes are pitch black and for some reason glow in an unnatural and undefined color. He walks on two legs when walking slowly which is a feat for any Forsaken and when running he begins to run on two but quickly when he gathered enough speed he drops on four on uses his claws and talons to run extremely fast. He is said to run faster then any horse, easily picking stragglers and routed units on the battlefield. Vermian also possess beast like instincts and hunter's senses, he has also the supernatural and uncanny ability to track prey and people. His physical strength gives him the advantage in nearly every fight.

_*Age:*_ 137 years old.

_*Dedication:*_ Chaos Undivided.

_*Personality:*_ Vermian is completely insane, he has no sense of right and wrong and no sense of honor at all. Due to the fact that he is insane he goes berserk in any fight. He feels no fear at all and barely fills pain. Vermian is obedient to his master and acts more like a talking pet then another human being. It is possible in his moments of clarity for him to speak but most of what he says does not make sense to others or is pretty basic. He has a sense of danger and will try to keep his master or leader from those areas. Vermian has no interest in greed, he lives for the kill and does not need anything else, he will rape captured women in an horrible way and most of the time killing them in the process, those who are left alive if they did not kill themselves they give birth to horrible mutated children who are corrupted from birth. Vermian is loyal to the gods and if given a task he will fulfill it and nothing will stop him except his own death. He is a fanatic and he gathers more and more mutations, he has a knack for them and his fate is already sealed. He is to become a Chaos Spawn or he will die after centuries of fighting. Who knows what the gods may plan for him, after all the mutation that were blessed upon him can be undone, (http://whfb.lexicanum.com/wiki/Zuvassin). He thinks of himself as a herald of the gods and will help anyone who is worthy in the eyes of the gods. Vermian is a savage beast, he literally needs to be kept on leash but most of the time he is not and things have already happened. Vermian is a predator, he is hard to provoke and he is patient, he evaluates his prey and only then when the moment is right he strikes swiftly, he prefers ambushes and places with much cover. 


_*Background:*_ Vermian was a northman once, he was a Kurgan, he was respected, mighty, strong... He had as many women as he wanted. He was the ultimate warrior, at least thats what he thought. He fought huge battles, he slaughtered thousands of men, women and children, he showed no mercy, no remorse. He burned a whole city in the name of chaos undivided. After years of killing and looting he became a champion of chaos, but he was greedy, he wanted power, he wanted even more power then the gods have given to him, and thus the gave him more. His weak mortal body could not handle the all gifts at once, his mind broke down, leaving shattered memories and pieces of self awareness. Vermian went insane, he was casted out from the tribe at the age of thirty. For one hundred and seven years he stalked the chaos wastes. Throughout they years his body deformed, changed, evolved into a lethal predator. He became an outcast, a sole hunter, he became forsaken! He was left, banished from the tribe, from his family, his proud legacy, smashed to dust. He was nothing more then a insane beast. Those memories do not exist anymore, those thoughts are nothing, the only things that matter are here and now. With his memory shattered Vermian forgot everything.

_*"Cccchaos... Waaaasssstes...Kiiiilllll...Unwwwwwwooorthy... "*_,the thoughts passed through Vermian's head. He stalked this part of the wastes for days. He had a prey, a chaos lord, he was alone, he was a target. The gods had blessed this one but that was something beyond the realization of Vermian. He was observing from afar, his eyes pierced the dark of night, it was the ideal time for hunting, in the cover of night not much can be seen around the Chaos Wastes. Vermian jumped from the cliff and landed on his feet unharmed, his talons pierced the ground and he started to run and soon changed to four legged run using his hands to. He was quick... He will close the distance quickly. The night sky was clouded, not even the light of the moon penetrated it and his black fur concealed him from sight. He could smell chaos, but it was a new kind of chaos, it did not belong in here. This led him directly to his prey. Vermian leaped to a nearby cliff, using his huge bulky hands to lift himself up. He watched the sole chaos lord, he did not seem aware to the outcast's presence. Quickly he leaped on the ground just behind the lord, he made no sound, he then made the rest of the way towards the lord and already opened his jaws in pleasure but something heavy smashed into his face and darkness surrounded him. He woke up after some time, it still was dark, looking up he saw something shining, it was pointed at him, it was some kind of a metal object, Vermian knew its dangerous and he snarled at the chaos lord who pointed the object to him, in return he received a kick in the ribs...

Shaking his head he looked at the chaos lord, he was walking, those were the first memories he had from the lord, those memories were burned into his mind. For some reason he felt that the gods wanted him to help the lord. That cursed night, he knelt before the lord, for the first time in his life he had a master beside the gods. _*"Yeeees... Heeee Issss... Worthy!"*_, he spoke to himself while looking at his master, he was a chaos lord, he was the Lord of the Apocalypse.


P.S: Didn't know what exactly to write in the background, its hard to think of something while playing a character like this. I hope its fine that I tailored my fate into the early start of the Lord of the Apocalypse. I hope that you approve the idea, if you do then Vermian is traveling with the chaos lord since the start of his road or you can altar it. 

Hope its all good 

(P.S[2]: Fucking long work XD)


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Name: Malekkor

Class: Exalted Hero

Appearance: (What do you look like underneath your armour?. What does your armour look like?. You decide. Be aware that Chaos Warriors are sealed within their armour forever, so only those with external flesh can alter their inner appearance. Warriors, Chosen and Knights, be inventive with your armour, because that is your true appearance.)
Serpent Motifs. 

Age*: 24(Stopped aging)

Dedication: Chaos Undivided

Personality: (What is your character like?. Are you a proud Chaos Knight, sure of yourself and your prowess. Are you a greedy Marauder, more interested in jewels and captured womenfolk than the Dark Gods designs. Or are you a Chosen, zealous in the extreme and unshakably loyal to the plans of Chaos.)
Confident, manipulative

Background: (Where did you come from?, what tribe did you belong to?, what feats earned you the gifts of Chaos?. I want to know your backstory, the history of your character and what they have done to warrant serving Chaos. Put whatever you like in, but remember that different classes will have different histories. A Marauder will be close to his tribe, will likely have family and have a bit more humanity to his backstory. A Chaos Warrior is a fearsome sight and no longer calls any tribe home, they may remember where they came from but most don't care anymore, their history is usually one of travel and bloodshed. Whereas a Forsaken is a mad animal who has long since forgotten his history and only remembers the near past, perhaps even a brief glimmer of what they once were. Try to tailor your backstories to suit your characters.)
No current followers.

Reserving a spot, working on this.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

komanko said:


> _*Name:*_ Bob. Ok, not really... XD But I had to  I know! Bob The Annihilator, the destroyer, the corrupter of worlds and men, the exterminator of the executioner of the world.... I guess not XD
> 
> Vermian The Outcast or Vermian the Forsaken. (Your choice, maybe both, I couldn't decide.)
> 
> ...


Very nice Komanko, welcome to the host.



LordWaffles said:


> Name: Malekkor
> 
> Class: Exalted Hero
> 
> ...


Alright then, just make sure its detailed. Nightlord's and Komanko's are good examples, they don't have to be that long but they have the right kind of details.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry, but I just don't understand WF enough to go along with this, so you can take me out. Good luck with this!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright then.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:* Israfil the Magum

*Class:* Sorcerer

*Appearance:*Israfil appears to be an old man. His skin is wrinkled and blotted with age spots. He hunches over and requires his staff to shuffle around. He has a cloth wrapped around his head, like a blindfold. This is because he was born with no eyes. Where his eyes should be there is only flat skin. He is skinny, his arms legs fingers and face look as if skin has simpled been stretched over his small frame. To add to his weak looking body, Israfil is only five feet tall.

Israfil wears an old, ripped stained robe. He wears simple sandals, also. He carries a staff in his right hand at all times, it is used as a force weapon and as a cane. The staff is made of a black wood with symbols of Tzeentch carved in them. The symbols glow yellow when he accesses the staff's psychic potential.

*Age:* Unknown. Though Israfil looks like an old man.

*Dedication:* Tzeentch

*Personality:* Unlike other warriors of chaos, Israfil is uninterested in money, power, or slaves. All he wants is knowledge. Israfil is constantly searching for libraries to pour through. Israfil will find a library, read all the books then burn them all. He can remember everything he has read, and he wants none to know what he knows. 

Israfil, being as old as he is, demands that he respected by everyone. This doesn't mean he wants to be leader figure, this simply means he want others to treat him better than they would treat any other random warrior.

In battle, Israfil doesn't try to fight the biggest baddest opponents. This is because he can not fight in close combat. He to old to dodge and jump around. Instead he walks though a fight and destroys anything that gets to close to him with his psychic powers. Israfil is know to summon daemons to help his also.

*Background:* Israfil was born before the Chaos Crusades had started to do any real damage to the Empire. Israfil was raised in secret by his parents, because of his mutation. Initially, Israfil and his parents though that he had only been born with no eyes, but as time progressed, it became clear that Israfil was a psyker. Despite all this, Israfil's parents still raised him and loved him. When he was a teenager, a large warband of Chaos attacked his town. 

For some time before the attack on his town, Israfil heard voices in his head, telling him to join. Telling Israfil to follow him. Israfil tried to ignore the voices, but by the time the attack came, the voices were constant. He and his parents were hiding in a basement when the Warband was about to break in and kill them all. In a last ditch effort, Israfil said he would join the voice if it meant his parents would be spared. The Chaos Warriors broke in to the basement, and took Israfil away from his parents. They Warriors then dragged him away with them, but Israfil wasn't mad, his parents were alive, and he now had to serve Tzeentch for eternity. Israfil believes that he mad be immortal, because of his extended age and the fact that he has never been killed in some impossible situations.

Since leaving his town, Israfil joined different warbands, giving out his services in return for books and knowledge.


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

I would like to get a spot as soon as I can think of a character.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

im a bit ignorant when it comes to WH lore so bare with me and let me know if anything needs to be changed.

Name: Black Apostle

Class: Exalted Hero

Age: Unknown, but his name has been known by many for many years, he is assumed to be mid twenties

Appearance: Of average height and build for a chaos champion. he wears rounded obsidian colored plate armor with a dark bronze trimming yet most of this is covered by a large black cloak. The cloak has a hood that is always covering his head, and if one were to try and look into the hood in an attempt to see his face all they would see is blackness pierced by two glowing silver eyes. He carries a large scythe as his weapon of choice.

Dedication: chaos undivided

Personality: The Black Apostle has a fairly straightforward and blunt personality, yet what most do not know about him is how manipulative and crafty he can truly be if it serves a purpose. Unlike most Exalted he will speak openly with the average chaos warrior knowing that they are the true bread and butter of any sizable warband or army and that to have them ready to follow to the gates of hell and back is a much stronger bond then fear could ever make. Although he is very ambitious he is a brilliant strategist, once he sets a goal he will reach it no matter what. He has an unbelievably strong will and can often be seen as over ambitious in his goals by those who do not know hiim well.

Powers: While many of chaos's more deadly magics are reserved for the chosen of Tzeentch, the Black Apostle does possess a few gifts that he uses very often. He has been blessed by the shadows, and this manifests mostly in the strange blackness that will accompany him and surround him when he is in battle. While it does not directly do any damage or harm to his enemies it does serve as a source of fear and also allows those around him to often gain an upper hand on a now blind enemy. 

While not in battle the shadow retreats to his hood where it covers his features leaving only his burning silver eyes for the outside world to see. He can control darkness itself, whether to blind an enemy or group of enemies to cause confusion, but his two truly deadly abilities or far more frightening then darkness. He has attained the ability over time, as a gift from the gods, to drain a person's life force completely leaving their bodies as lifeless husks. 

This can happen in one of two ways, the first is slower but more total and is often used as a fear inducing event on the battlefield and also to heal himself of any wounds that he has attained (keep in mind these are small wounds, not a hacked off limb). He will often have one hand on the opponent's shoulder and pull them extremely close to where his face should be, from there he will proceed to quite literally suck the person's soul out of their body and once finished hack their head off with his scythe. 

The other is much quicker and helps boost his strength and endurance momentarily. All he will do is grip a person's face with his hand and suck their lifeforce out quickly, often only pulling some of it out leaving the victim alive but literally insane and on the brink of death. 

Background: The Black Apostle was actually once a fervent warrior and defender of the Empire. Most details of his past are known only to him but those that can count him as a friend do know that he had once had a family and what could be considered a good life. He had lived on the northern fringes of the Empire, he and the men that he had led being one of the few wardens for the people who lived there. Small recurring attacks by chaos warbands had been starting to occur with more frequency and The Apostle and his men had rode out to meet the enemy head on. 

The details of the battle are unknown, but what is known is that the Apostle and his men emerged victorious and that he had stood above a pile of corpses with the warband's leader's severed head in his fist. After the battle the town where he lived got hit hard by a mysterious plague, his wife and two of his children being taken by it. Convinced that it was the work of chaos he rode out into the night by himself only to be found a week later by his two close friends and seconds in command, Liam and James. His body was lying face down in a small clearing, a large scythe sticking out of the ground, and his horse nowhere in sight. 

As they turned him over all went black but when they awoke they had been changed. It had taken the three of them time to cope with what they had become and during this time they had attacked chaos and Empire alike and with great frequency. Yet their minds were slowly being corrupted, but not completely, their strength of will keeping them from becoming the mindless fanatics that most became. Over the many years to come they would travel as swords for hire choosing to work in their own small group rather then lead huge warbands.

They have worked up quite a name for themselves and each of them has earned a few gifts or blessings from the gods themselves. 

Squad:

Liam: Very tall, standing at about a head taller then most men, and very built and muscular. His hair is a stark white and is short but sticks up (like he has been electricuted), and his eyes are a milky white. His armor is rusty and his robes brown and torn, a large broadsword being his weapon of choice. His main ability being his ability to spread disease by simply being near people, yet he does have control over this disease cloud that surrounds him and can choose for it to ignore allies.

James: Short and skinny James is armed with two curved, vicously barbed blades, and is covered in a deep blue bone armor set. His long hair is beautiful white and his eyes are black orbs, his mouth and lower part of his face obscured by a deep blue scarf. His main ability being an aura of frost that surrounds him, slowing enemy movements around him and often freezing some to death of they get too close or are unable to resist the chaos blessing. 

NOTE: Let it be notted that the Apostle's two close friends, while strong in their own right, travel only with him and he refuses to take any others along with him. He will lead a warband or a group of warriors if he must but he will use them flippantly and often it is only he and his two allies that make it out alive. While Liam and James have auras about them that can be very detrimental to the enemy if the target has a strong enough mind and will they will be completely resistant to the effects of the auras.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd like to join, I'd like to reserve a spot until I can make a CS (in next day or so)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have a cs typed up, but my computer won't connect to the Internet. (I'm on my iPhone just now)


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

I am also interested and will post a CS later, as it is 4:21 am where I live and I need to be up at 6:0 am!

I just have one question, I was looking at the Warriors of chaos line on the i was wondering if GW website as my knowledge of WHF is limited, and something caught my eye, I was wondering if I could have a Chariot? If so, thats cool, if not, thats cool too.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Anfo said:


> *Name:* Israfil the Magum
> 
> *Class:* Sorcerer
> 
> ...


Very nice, welcome to the host.



Zaniel said:


> I would like to get a spot as soon as I can think of a character.


Alright then.



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Im a bit ignorant when it comes to WH lore so bare with me and let me know if anything needs to be changed.
> 
> Name: Black Apostle
> 
> ...


Very nice, welcome to the host.



WarpSpawned said:


> I'd like to join, I'd like to reserve a spot until I can make a CS (in next day or so)


Alright then.



warsmith7752 said:


> I have a cs typed up, but my computer won't connect to the Internet. (I'm on my iPhone just now)


Post it when you can.



Brother Azeek said:


> I am also interested and will post a CS later, as it is 4:21 am where I live and I need to be up at 6:0 am!
> 
> I just have one question, I was looking at the Warriors of chaos line on the i was wondering if GW website as my knowledge of WHF is limited, and something caught my eye, I was wondering if I could have a Chariot? If so, thats cool, if not, thats cool too.


Well.. im not too sure on that one. Tell you what, post the character and ill review it, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Soooo, how much players are you looking for currently?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

As many as want to join. I will start the RP soon, within the coming week.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I confess a rather large interest in this rp but having only just started my own and having only just got up to date with all my other rp's I'm a little hesitant. 

If i post up a charactor sheet for your approval would it be possible to add me in perhaps at a later date, maybe at the start, I'm just making you aware that my life is a little bit of timebomb at the moment and I'm not sure when it will explode again

May i add, i am fully prepared for you to say this charactor is ridiculous, god modding and stupid but the idea struck me

Name*: lelun (toy)
Class: Human
Age*: 26
Dedication: Chaos Undivided. see background for more details
Background: A single day changed his life. He had a name... once, a name forgotten in haunted dreams and nightmarish days. It began with an S, that was all he knew, he was called S on the day it all changed. His village was pillaged men folk cut down, women raped, survivors chained in the streets. Slaves, slaves to dark masters. He was a survivor, chained and lead like cattle to the nearest town. There they were freed of there shackles and forced at sword point towards the walls of the next town. Arrow fodder, sport for dark gods. Yet he was different, others cowered and were slaughtered by those that had enslaved them with blood thirsty laughs. He took the sword they offered him and charged, sprinted towards the walls, alone and defenseless, prefering to die pierced by arrows then to the amusement of his captors.

He ran to his death, deliberately willing himself to die. Yet the gods of chaos are not merciful gods, they saw his plan and it amused them. A shield of darkness surrounded him and the arrows that would have ended his life bounced away, the small scratches they left resealed and as he reached the gates and pounded his fists upon them in frustration, they crashed to the ground, the rage of khorne rendering them splintered as if crashed with mighty hammers. As he pushed through the gates the villagers charged en masse and he surrendered to death kneeling before the oncoming ensalught when a voice burst through his mind

Slaanesh taunted him

"Kill, their deaths for yours"

Without question he threw himself amongst them his sword hacking and slashing with the bloodthirst of khorne, the sorcerous power of slaanesh rippling along his blade, his body moving with the speed of slaanesh, his body healing, the wounds painless under the grandathers delicate touch.

The gods of chaos are not merciful, there trap set, the men of the town dead at his hand and the gods drew him to a small child, 

"All of them" mocked Slaanesh 

He raised the blade yet he could not kill the child, and his doom was sealed as the Lord of the warband entered the room and calmly beheaded the child before raising his sword to behead the man that knelt staring up at him with haunted eyes.

"No"

The word of the Gods rang through the room

"The day he kills a single child or a million souls, will be the day he dies, till then he will wander the world a slave to the Gods. Our plaything, our toy. Let him travel with you unharmed"

The warriors clad him in the jerkin and armour of the fallen, and allowed him to keep the sword, strapping a bow and arrow across his back and allowed him to travel with them, unmolested, a chosen in his own right. Internally he vowed never to kill again yet the Gods had no intension of allowing there chosen to live immortally with ease. They wracked his dreams with nightmares, his days without slaughter with visions of those he had killed, haunted him to the very edge of his sanity, till he begged for death, screamed for it, his howls echoing through the night, till he took up the sword and allowed the powers of the gods to run through him in slaughter once more. 


He tried to run leaving the warband he fled, to hide from the gods, but without blood shed he was haunted the days melding into sleepless nights. Several times he hung himself, sliced his own wrists, yet subtle twists of fate from the gods subverted his demise. 

Over a thousand men have faced his blade and not one has survived. 9 times he has been faced with a child and each time he has walked away. Pehaps a single shred of humanity holds his hand, though it prolongs his torment, he cannot physically spill the blood of the innocent.

He surrendered to the game and took the name lelun, toy, plaything of the gods. Men, women, elves and dwarves have fallen to his blade as he wandered the world for over 8 years, a wraith, held in the gods mocking hands. 

Somehow fate brought him to scouts of Lycefar's warband and though they fell before the wrath of the Gods, there demise was loud enough to alert the lord to the presence of an assailant. Without pause and perhaps with the promptings that had taken Lelun into Lycfer's path he persued lelun who met him expecting the ferocity of the gods to back him, yet they would not turn against there champion. All but sly Slaanesh who perhaps felt pity, yet more likely wished to test the champion Lycefer's drive and endurance. Bewildered and scared Lelun fled with the speed of slaanesh and the Lord pursued chasing him for miles until exhausted he turned and they clashed once more. 

The duel was short and brutal for Lycefer was more powerful than any being he had ever met with the power of the Gods let alone without it. Within seconds he lay bleeding upon the ground, thought the agony that racked his body was more sweet than any he had ever felt, the power of Slaanesh coursing through his veins.

"Kill me then cur" begged lelun yet once more the Gods stayed his hands, tzeentches shield stopping the great blade of chaos from rending his soul from his body.

Lycefer knew that lelun was one of the chosen brought to him for a reason, to help him in the great battle to come, yet another weapon in the battle to end all battles.

As for Lelun, he has surrendered to his task, surrendered to murdering a million souls, his will shattered and resolve broken by the haunting dreams and visions that curse his soul, that drive him into battle with the rage of the gods behind him. He stays with lycefer for every time he attempts to leave he is visited by such horrific visions that his mortal mind merely shuts down before he has gone 3 steps. He reawakes minutes later with an agonizing headache and the screams of his victims ringing in his ears. 

Appearance: Just under 6 foot. Wide staring eyes that appear to be jet black, his skin is milky white and sickly looking, its purity ruined by 4 long scars on either cheek from where his finger nails have torn through the skin in his visions. His hair is naturally sleek though long and unkempt like jet black wire from lack of attention. His beard is tufty and overgrown from years outdoors. His wiry body bulges with bone and overstretched muscle and is encased in a leather jerkin that is torn to shreds by sword thrusts and hangs half open exposing his bare chest. He is distasteful to look at to say the least though he still somehow has a full set of teeth that gleam like white pearls in a mouth that never smiles.

Personality: When talking to him, lelun always seems to be looking at something 6 feet behind you. Normally because he is, his eyes are permanently haunted and his voice is low and hoarse from screaming. After blood shed he is relatively normal, though he is nervous and jumpy, waiting counting the minutes until the hauntings return, till he is forced to kill again. After a large killing spree he can have almost 48 hours of relative sanity yet it is overshadowed by the horrific knowledge that it is not permanent. 

In sanity and haunting it is evident he has no desire to be there, that he still detests the work he has been forced to do by the cruelty of dark gods. Though he has surrendered to it, he detests it, the purpose that drags him forward detests him and thus those that do it for pleasure sicken him too. Yet he is powerless to do little more than spit in the dirt as they pass, for he has learned to fight with the power of the dark gods, and without them he is just a man.

With regards to battle plans and the leading of troops he is far from ideal. He has no idea to plan others demise whilst in battle though he is resigned to cheating death he still hopes that somehow he would be able to get himself killed. Thus he throws himself into battle with the fury of the gods in his blood, his plan to get through the battle as quickly as he can, to minimze the pain of the memories. Hence any squad that went with him would be a suicide squad, a squad of those in a rage beserk enough to keep up with him as he tears through the enemy


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> I confess a rather large interest in this rp but having only just started my own and having only just got up to date with all my other rp's I'm a little hesitant.
> 
> If i post up a charactor sheet for your approval would it be possible to add me in perhaps at a later date, maybe at the start, I'm just making you aware that my life is a little bit of timebomb at the moment and I'm not sure when it will explode again
> 
> ...


Interesting, very interesting.

I have no problems with this character. I just need to clarify one thing, what exactly is he?. Would he fall under the Chosen category?, because he does sound like one, albeit in a twisted fashion.. but thats part of the essence of Chaos. Defying logic and labels. Im just curious as to what his power level is closest to.

Welcome to the host. Here is a short list of those accepted thus far.

Players
Deathbringer
Black Apostle Vilhelm
Komanko
Nightlord92
Anfo

Still waiting for Warsmith, WarpSpawned, Lord Waffles and Zaniel to post their characters fully.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Ah go on then...Ill post a character soon.


----------



## Brother Azeek (Mar 29, 2009)

Name*: Horu

Class: Chosen Champion

Appearance: Whatever Horu was before, there is little apparent of it now, He wears his armor virtualy all the time. It's midnight black plates giving the illusion that his is a shadow in the day, a smudge of death in life. The only things to deter from the blackness is the faded gold symbol of chaos undivided across his chest, and the four symbols of the individual gods, one apon each appendage of his body. The Khorne and Nurgle Symbols rest apon his shoulders, and the Slannesh and Tzeech symbols apon his legplates. These symbols mean more than the gods he serves, they actualy mark the part of his body dedicated to each god. apon the removal of his armor, they would find the build oif a soldier, strong and tight. Apon his chest, at first glance the tattoo of the Chaos Undivided symbol, a mirrior image of that apon his chestplate. The 'tattoo' is actualy the symbol carved into his chest by flame and tool. Apon his Right arm, the Symbol of Khorne rests on his shoulders. what apears to be blood flows down it like ink, only to be reobsorbed into his body and cause his arm to turn red and and grow in size, giving the appearance that his right arm is larger than his left. Apon his left arm, the mark of nurgle rests, each circle, a pus filled sack. Infact, his entire arm looks that of a decayed and frayed individual, the flesh hanging off and revealing the large, gangreen infected muscle underneath. On his right leg, the mark of Tzeech. The leg itself has withered to skin and bone, and an odd aura pulses faintly from his groin down his withered thigh, calf and foot. His left leg is no longer a leg, but a tentacle of sorts with a flat boddom to resemble a foot, the mark of Slannesh proudly displayed along the side of the misplaced appendage. Apon his forehead lay the symbol of chaos undivided, and at four of the pinnacles, lay each of the smaller god's symbols. His eyes are long gone, leaving him blind without his helmet, which gives him sight. His weapon of choice is an axe. The symbols of the four chaos gods engraved on the head of the axe. When a god shows favor to him, the symbol will begin to glow and Horu will tend to lean towards that gods whispers of command. He also carries a shield, which has the Symbol of Chaos undivided apon it. Into battle, he rides a black Chariot, its wheels adorned with blades and horses dressed in black armor. The chariot itself is all black and no symbols adorned on it, such blessings are reserved for its master.

Age*: His age is undetermined, only the Chaos gods could possibly know his true age, though if to go by merit, he would be like a young commander, brash and sometimes foolish, yet wise enough to make good tactical decisions.

Dedication: Chaos Undivided

Personality: Horu as a warrior is fierce and decisive, prodly fighting for the Chaos gods to earn favor. As he is a lesser known hero, he wishes to gain standing with the gods to gain power, with his final goal being daemonhood. Horu himself is a sick and twisted person. If he takes slaves, he will most likely abuse them and cause them great pain, before conducting experiments and gaining knowledge from them, before ultimantly killing them in a gruesome bloodbath through blade or disease. His jokes are sick and perverted, and he cares little except for his own personal gain, using and abusing anything that might further his goals. His only thrill might be the heat of battle, or the gaining of a gift from the gods.

Background: Horu was born in a small village, home to farmers and blacksmiths. He had a normal upbringing and was one of eight children. His father was a Blacksmith and his Mother a seamstress. He learned the trades of Blacksmithing and farming, amoung other skills. The thought of Chaos never occured to him until one faithful day. A Chaos Champion had come into town, his quest to Pillage and burn driving him. He was a follower of Slaanesh, and following him where twisted demonettes, raping and killing men women and children. When the Demonettes came to Horu, they stopped and stared, Slaanesh halting their lust. The huddled around him and took him the the Champion, who laughed and killed his Parents, brothers and sisters before his very eyes. Then the Champion picked him up and placed him apon his horse, riding out of town. Over the next few years, the Champion tortured and tormented Horu. One day, Horu finaly snapped, having enough. He went into a rage, wailing futaly apon the Champion. Finaly his work was complete. The Chaos gods seeped their will into Horu and turned him into a Warrior for Chaos. He then began to ride with the Champion, gaining favor and power. Eventualy the Champion achieved Daemonhood and Horu took his place as a Champion, though instead of Slaanesh, he was a Champion of the Chaos Powers Undivided.

((This Character sheet was a bit rushed, as I am a bit tighter on time than I originaly thought this morning, if you wish me to take the chariot out, i will, and I will also hopefully be able to lenghten this post and go into greater detail, but for now, I hope the Basics of what my Character is will be fine enough to get a spot))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

God the mistakes in that post, gah i should have editted
Anywhooo
I think chosen/exalted hero probably works for in his own twisted way he has been chosen by the dark gods. However i think with the gods within him he is no less powerful than the black apostle yet he has one purpose. He is a machine of murder.

i think the warband would use him as a scout as he holds the blessings of all the gods so can be silent and stealthy and if ambushed would have no problems defending himself. I see him as sort of a lone warrior and i can see him making an excellent forward scout, literally a one man army

The problem is it will have to be very well regulated by your good self because essentially my charactor is immortal and undefeatable until the gods turn against him. Hence there will have to be strict regulations on your side and alot of trust that i wont abuse that power. 

I think i can be trusted yet this is why i said ze godmodding and also that my charactor doesnt fight warriors within the warband as he is scared the favour of the gods will abandon him as they did against Lycefer.

So out of chosen/ exalted hero it doesn't matter but it is one of the two. Your decision, whichever makes him more useful to you


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

*Name:* Crowfather, the Hunger of Men, the Bloodseeker, the Tooth-Made-Flesh, the Icy Maw, the Bitten One, Old Jorgen, and the Red-Tear Brother are among the many names _he_ has taken over the years...but most refer to him as Harrow.

*Class:* Archon of Ruin (Exalted Champion of Khorne).

*Appearance: *The Crowfather's armour is not what it once was. Long ago, when he was young, and his destiny in the eyes of the Bloodfather was not yet seen, his armour was forged for him shining and new. Wrought by one of the Accursed Dwarves from the pits of the earth, it was glossy, polished, and bedecked with sigils and runes praising the glories of chaos and spreading the message of eternal war and chaos. He wore it with pride, marching towards the armies of the enemy singing grim songs and reaping the slaughter that chaos granted him.

That was long ago.

Now, the Bloodseeker is old, older than many care to know. His armour, once a shining metallic silver, is now a faded, worn grey. Red cracks appear in the armour at random points, occasionally spelling dark sigils of power and flaring with a bright glow. Once polished to a shine, it is now encrusted with the gristle, blood, bone, and gore of a thousand battles against as many foes. Rust covers the ornate silver trim in thick, greasy buildup, and it flakes and scrapes with every movement he makes.

His face, once proud and ironically beautiful for one of his trade, was long ago stripped of its glory in service of the greater god he now serves. His eyes and ears were sealed shut beneath a mask that covers the top-half of his face; it appears in the leering visage of a skull. The cartilage in his nose decayed long ago, leaving only a gaping cavity. The only part of his original face that remains is his mouth...which, of course, is the most changed part of his body.

His teeth, long since decayed and fallen from their roots, have been replaced with long metal spines that jut out at horrifying angles. Nailed to his gums and lips are yet more spikes and tooth-like plates of metal, giving him the appearance of a monster with metal jutting from his mouth like a hedge of blades...which is exactly what it is. Each one is made from the blade of a particularly noteworthy foe, but the price is great; speech is almost impossible for him, and the smallest movements of his mouth draw blood instantly. But he has learned since, that the blood must flow...

*Age: *Unknown.

*Dedication:* Khorne, the All-Slayer, the Bloodfather, the Ten-Thousand Swords, He Who Hungers Always.

*Background:* Long ago, when the world was young, he walked it as a mortal, as one of those First Men who lived in prosperity, to the north. He was a mere boy then, a lad in a village, quiet and peaceful. Content to live his days oblivious to the dark natures of the world around him.

This was not to last.

A year passes.

His village is torched to the ground, his family and friends slain to a man. Their corpses are long gone, but they once piled the town square so that their peak eclipsed the height of the church. The streets ran red-brown with gore and gristle for sixty-four days and it rained blood there for sixty-four years. But he had lived. Oh gods, he had lived.

He wished he hadn't. 

The men who took him were unlike anything he'd ever seen. Brutal, yes, violent, yes, and yet they seemed to radiate an aura of palpable....glory, he would call it. Something inside of him stirred even as his shackles were placed round his wrists and his back seared with the pain of the whip and the scourge. He felt touched, in a strange way.

Then he talked to the boy.

The Bloodfather whispered at first, sweet temptations that seemed innocuous enough. He wanted to listen, oh yes he did; he lapped up the whispered words like a hound and memorized the dark incantations his new friend had given him. Soon, however, the Allslayer became more stern. Whispers turned to murmurs. Suggestions became demands. Temptation became fear. His thoughts slowly began to feel that sensation for the first time, as if submerged in a pool of...

Another year passes.

He had killed his captors one fateful night. He ripped their throats with his teeth, felt the hot blood run down his throat, felt the gristle stain his arms and hands as he tore his captors asunder. He felt like he wanted to waste away, to shrivel and die. But the Bloodfather awarded him. With persistance, he awarded him a very special job; a warrior, in the voices army.

He and his comrades in the voice's army walked long and hard, through mountains, plains and lakes. He did things like on that night, but he liked it; the voice said he liked it, and who doubts the voice? The voice helped him when he was needy, fed him when he was hungry, clothed him when he was nude. He was given by the voice armour, and comrades, and most importantly, a friend.

His best friend was seven hand-spans long, two wide, with a hand-and-a-half grip. His best friend was chipped, noched, and scarred from the bones it marred and the heads it split. His best friend was old and grey, like he was. They were like brothers, he and his friend. And when his comrades started to distance them, to ask questions to them, to confront them....well, the voice told him to do it, and so he did.

He became alone.

How many years have passed now? Has the sun gone out yet? Has it?

Alone he now remains, fulfilling his duty and the whispers it gave him. His shackles still grip his wrists, not out of servitude but of choice. His armour clothes him, his mask shields him, his maw feeds him, his friend helps him. He has everything he ever would need, ever want to need. He has everything to help the voice do what it want. He remembers now, O so long ago, on that first fateful day, with his captors blood on his hands and their guts in his belly, the voice said those words that seemed so simple then.

_"slay for me," it whispered, "until the sun dims and the stars shut their eyes, and then you shall be free. but until then, you are mine; body, soul,

and blood."_

----------------------------------------------------------------------

the blood must flow. all is for the blood. without the blood, i am n-n-nothing. the blood, the blood, the bl-bl-bl-blood must fl-fl-flow...

*bloodbloodbloodbloodbloodbloodbloodbloodbloodblood *

STOP IT! STOP IT! GET OUT OF HHHERRE.....I AM STILL HHHHERRRR....

_no. you are not. nothing is left. only the blood is left_

only the

*blood*

STOP STOP.....mmMAAKE IT STOPP

help me

_there is no help for you here_

*only blood*


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Azeek said:


> Name*: Horu
> 
> Class: Chosen Champion
> 
> ...


Very nice, welcome to the host. And the Chariot is fine, provided yours is the only one. Can't have an entire formation of chariots bearing down on the enemy... yet.



deathbringer said:


> God the mistakes in that post, gah i should have editted
> 
> Anywhooo, I think chosen/exalted hero probably works for in his own twisted way he has been chosen by the dark gods. However i think with the gods within him he is no less powerful than the black apostle yet he has one purpose. He is a machine of murder.
> 
> ...


We'll go for Chosen for now, there are a lot of Exalted Heroes in the warband currently.



Scathainn said:


> *Name:* Crowfather, the Hunger of Men, the Bloodseeker, the Tooth-Made-Flesh, the Icy Maw, the Bitten One, Old Jorgen, and the Red-Tear Brother are among the many names _he_ has taken over the years...but most refer to him as Harrow.
> 
> *Class:* Archon of Ruin (Exalted Champion of Khorne).
> 
> ...


Very nice, good to see a Khorne worshipper, welcome to the host.


A quick note. No more Exalted Heroes or Chosen, I think we have enough of those, since they are quite rare. Classes still available are Marauder, Chaos Warrior, Chaos Knight, Forsaken and Sorcerer.

Players
Deathbringer - Chosen
Black Apostle Vilhelm - Exalted Hero
Komanko - Forsaken
Nightlord92 - Marauder
Anfo - Sorcerer
Scathainn - Exalted Hero
Brother Azeek - Chosen


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I disagree, no more forsaken  I wanna be special XD Another thing is that it seems to go quite well, surpassed your expectations Lord Night? So did you decide the fate of the Rise of the Underfolk?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: Geistler the plague caller

Class: sorcerer of nurgle

Dedication: nurgle

Appearance: Geistler has a thick and tall build and wears very plain and simple chaos armour. It is matte green in colour, all sorts of boils and goo seep from the gaps in the chaos armour. Geistler's armour I cracked in many places, these cracks reveal many more infections and diseases. Giestler was of very humble startings, he was forced to steal armour from dead foes, the armour is filled with markings and adornments which Giestler has angrily stamped out, geistler wears simple leather boots and a groggy disease filled skin cloak. He is a very resourceful lad, attaching all sorts of knives and weapons for easy access when emergency arises. Geistler wields a sythe. It it a thing of beauty, a hilt of remarkably hard rotten wood leads to a Mark of nurgle spawning into a razor sharp blade. He calls the sythe "infection" it contains the spirit of a plague bearer. Infection has a long history being older than Geistler himself. It once belonged to a plague bearer that was vanquished by a chaos sorcerer and trapped within the blade. The sorcerer lives for many centuries, roaming the chaos wastes desperately trying to find a cure for the disease he was left with. Nurgle tried to tempt the sorcerers loyalty to his side but he resisted. Papa nurgle sent Giestler to destroy the sorcerer, Geistler succeeded and took the sythe from his cold dead hands.

Personality: Giestler has a simple personality, he enjoys watching his enemies perish as they enter an incurable fit summoned from giestlers lore of spells. He does not care much for the lives of his minions of who he fights or why, just that he can continue the lord of decays work.

Age: stopped ageingat 24

Background: Giestler new nothing of love of friendship during his childhood, only the certainty of eventual death kept him going through with his life.

One week after his birth chaos marauders descended on the village taking most of the food supplies and all livestock. His parents died of hunger and he was taken in by another family.

Giestler grew strong, bullied by other children of the village he had to fight his way to survival. He left the village as soon as he deemed himself ready to survive alone on the wastes. He was found unconscious by a band of chaos chosen dedicated to nurgle. They were ready to kill him there an then but nurgle pitied him saving his life in exchange for eternal servitude.

Giestler found his powers during a clash with a tzeentchian warband. He was close to death, a sorcerer advancing on him having beating him in combat now was ready to take his life. Giestler had a blade pressed to his neck. He reached up and grabbed the sorcerers arm which erupted in a violent rash, after ten seconds it had spread through his entire body, another ten seconds and all that remained was dust, Giestler returned to the losing followers of nurgle and turned the tide of the battle claiming the lives of the trickster scum for nurgle.

Giestlers power grew with each passing battle and so did his loyalty to his Patron, the time came for Giestler to be tested once again, nurgle sent his follower to destroy a sorcerer that denied his offer.

" the sorcerer has sensed his coming, it didn't surprise Giestler he stank of death and decay the sorcerer could not have any powers and still tell he was coming.

Giestler used his powers to turn the trees sounding into rotten husks filled with new disease and infections before entering the sorcerers tent, "I COME FOR YOUR SOUL MISBELIEVER" yelled Giestler as he sent a bolt of boiling puss at the sorcerer, he countered by summoning a blast of fire evaporating the puss, Giestler turned the steam puss on the sorcerer sending it to burn his skin of of his bones. The sorcerer winced but to his credit continued standing. The sorcerer set the tent on fire forcing Giestler to protect himself. Giestler looked up to see a sythe blade make a deep rent in his armour. Giestler expected to feel a burning sensation in the wound, however all he felt was the familiar touch of disease. "plague won't work on me scum" announced Giestler sending another bolt of boiling puss, sealing the sorcerers fate."

Giestler uses the daemon sythe to this day, although it carries some modifications and adornments of nurgle that the original didnt have.

Giestlers warband was defeated by a vangaurd dispatched by the empire, Giestler survived however they took him prisoner and sent him to Kislev, he was set free in the great battle of Kislev. He fought with the great warband of the chaos gods chosen champion. Defiling all traces of empire with signs of chaos and nurgle. After the battle Giestler left Kislev to it's fate whatever it may be, he left for the wastes of chaos to start life anew. He met his pet nurgling on the journey up. It had been left to it's own fate by it's previous master but Giestler liked it, he named it dread and took it with him.

Giestler served for many years as a mercenary until he met a certain chaos lord, his name was lycefar bringer of the apocalypse. Giestler pledged his name to the lord and has served under him ever scince.

Ended up making an entirely new character, I hope he meets your requirements.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Name:

Sorcerer: Ma'Khanak, divider of Empires

Familiar: No name

Acolyte: Karthora


Class: 

Sorcerer: Chaos Sorcerer of Tzeentch

Familiar: Familiar

Acolyte: Cultist


Dedication: Tzeentch


Appearance: The torquoise and bronze armour is incorporated with hundreds of eyes, horns and spikes, he wears a long, torn, purple cloak and is followed by his familiar and his acolyte. The familiar appears like a robed midget trapped in a mask of anonymity. His acolyte is a young woman in a long purple dress, adorned with gold and bronze coloured patterns and gems. She is beautiful, desired by most men of mankind.


Equipment:

Sorcerer: a staffblade and chaos armour including a helmet, tabard and cloak.

Familiar: A mask, robe and the Liber Chaotica.

Acolyte: a glaive and a dress.


Personality: 

Sorcerer: A mean, but intelligent master of deceiving and change.

Familiar: Does nothing without following his master and carrying the Liber Chaotica.

Acolyte: She follows her master, and her deity. She studies the Liber Chaotica, aiming to be a high priestess of Tzeentch.



Age: 
Sorcerer: Stopped aging
Familiar: "
Acolyte: 17



Background: 

Sorcerer: Ma'Khanak was a regular cultist, born in a cult of Chaos, trying hard to achieve Tzeentch' favour. He took part in a crusade of Chaos, and whilst in battle, he butched an Imperial General. Then he earned the title of "Divider of empires

Familiar: He is a mutant from the northern tribes. He got expelled from there, because of his proportions and joined a Warmaster from the Cult of Tzeentch, called Ma'khanak.

Acolyte: She is an Imperial woman who has going to be executed for heresy, but instead she ran off and joined the same Warmaster as the familiar.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> Name: Geistler of the Summoned Plague
> 
> Class: Sorcerer of Nurgle
> 
> ...


Very very nice, good to see more dedicated classes being brought in. Welcome to the host.



Master WootWoot said:


> Name:
> 
> Sorcerer: Ma'Khanak, divider of Empires
> 
> ...


Ok im gonna say yes and no to this. Yes because I like the idea behind it, I have no problem with acolytes or familiars but no because I don't like your level of detail. Improve on this by adding more details, and make the primary entry about your Sorcerer, give a paragraph or two at the end about the familiar and acolyte, they aren't whats central to the character creation.

Improve on the detail and your in. Look at the other posts for ideas.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll join ASAP and make a Forsaken character, they sound awesome (If slots for them are still open?)


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

WarpSpawned said:


> I'll join ASAP and make a Forsaken character, they sound awesome (If slots for them are still open?)


NO YOU CANT I DENY YOU THE RIGHT TO BE FORSAKEN XD

Yes there are more forsaken slots open. Although I will state the fact that writing this character was a pain in the ass  and also it will a hard character to play.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

komanko said:


> NO YOU CANT I DENY YOU THE RIGHT TO BE FORSAKEN XD
> 
> Yes there are more forsaken slots open. Although I will state the fact that writing this character was a pain in the ass  and also it will a hard character to play.


It's not that hard, you just have to be more depressed/insane than a normal chaos worshipper. And if you think it was a PAIN writin your character, try doin it on the iPhone. But I am pleased my thumbs did not die in vain.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> It's not that hard, you just have to be more depressed/insane than a normal chaos worshipper. And if you think it was a PAIN writin your character, try doin it on the iPhone. But I am pleased my thumbs did not die in vain.


Actually no its harder than that. Forsaken barely have minds, they are more like animals then actual Chaos Warriors. So it will be hard to play, but fun.

You wrote all that on an iphone?, impressive.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Just out of interest when do you intend to start this rp?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

At some point within the current week. I have some things to get done, homework, then ill be able to start it up.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Actually no its harder than that. Forsaken barely have minds, they are more like animals then actual Chaos Warriors. So it will be hard to play, but fun.
> 
> You wrote all that on an iphone?, impressive.


Yeah my computer is royaly fucked so I can't type things up properly, I don't want to fall behind with the rps I'm in so I sacrifice the use of my thumbs.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

may your thumbs rest in peace.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

gods bless them


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

One of them worships chaos so it's more like gods bless them


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lol, do you have a mark on each finger, a mark of khorne, one for tzeentch, one for nugle, one for slaanesh and one for undivided XD


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah except slanesh is in other places...........


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lol, who knows Slaanesh can be in many places


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are we starting this up or what? Geistler wants DEATH with a side of PLAUGE


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I will be starting it up within the next few hours, would have done so last night but some comp troubles caught my eye and other things melted away. (I have 600mb left on my computer's memory!, frigging 600mb!.)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I know how you feel, the reason I can't use my comp is because of memory failure and only having a couple of mb free.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok the RP is up. The players within the start are the following.

Players
Deathbringer - Chosen
Black Apostle Vilhelm - Exalted Hero
Komanko - Forsaken
Nightlord92 - Marauder
Anfo - Sorcerer
Scathainn - Exalted Hero
Brother Azeek - Chosen
Warsmith7752 - Sorcerer

The rest of you, Master Woot Woot, WarpSpawned, Captain Stillos, LordWaffles, Zaniel. You can still join, but your bios must be posted or updated to a satisfactory degree. Once these things are so you can join the RP.

This thread will remain permanently open, you may join at any time.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Name: Urlf of the Pack

Class: Forsaken

Appearance: 









 Shaggy black mane of course fur that covers back, shoulders and forearms, armor is piece-meal, taken from kills, bolted and tied together to provide some protection. His eyes are golden-yellow and reflect the light, his distended maw is filled with stained jagged teeth, skin color is a dirty unwashed color, often scarred and pitted from battle in the Wastes.

Age: 147

Dedication: Chaos Undivided

Personality: Constantly mutters and talks to himself, emitting growls and snarls alongside barely intelligible words. Urlf is a mean-spirited, aggressive and cruel creature, often causing his blows to fall where they inflict the most pain and suffering without slaying the enemy but that is when he has the time for 'toying' with victims. He controls a twenty-strong pack of mutated Chaos Warhounds, from them he demands total and unthinking obedience and that is what they give.

Background: 
Urlf was once a Marauder, fighting beneath his Chieftains banner, he was cruel, greedy and had a great love of the womenfolk, often raping before killing them in ways you can imagine, and some you cant. He had an affinity with the beasts of the Wastes, particularly the Chaos Hounds. Urlf tamed a pack of the savage hounds, at least he tamed then enough that they would obey; the weaker were weeded out through harsh methods and infighting, eventually forming a hard-bitten pack of vicious War hounds, in battle, he would often drive this pack before him, using them to sow terror and confusion amongst the enemy.

He was soon well known for his tough breed of hounds and other in the tribe, as well as allied ones, would trade with him for hounds, this was a good way to make a living but Urlf longed for something more.
He was given that chance when a Chaos Warband moved through the tribe, taking strong fighters, whether they wished to accompany the warband or not, Urlf was one who joined willingly; and over time he and his war hounds became a valuable aquisition, if expendable.

Travel in the wastes hardened or changed those who traveled it and Urlf was no exception, as years passed he was Blessed with the smell, sight and hearing of the Hounds, which slowly developed into mutations that granted him exceptional strength speed and a faster rate of healing, along with a ever growing bestial appearance.
The weight of the blessings eventually caught up to him and he succumbed to madness and rapid mutation, soon becoming Forsaken and one with the pack of savage dogs that he had once commanded.

His constant and high state of aggression caused him much trouble in the Warband and he eventually abandoned it, heeding the call of the Wastes more strongly then ever; with his dogs at his side the former Marauder roamed the Chaos Wastes for years; often killing just to slake his thirst for battle; the Pack grew to number two-score Warhounds.

It was only much later, merely a blur of fighting and searching for the Pack, that he felt the urge to once more fight for the Dark Gods, he had smelt the Winds of Chaos and was attuned to some changes in them, but this change was big, it brought the scent of war, of blood and of carnage on an epic scale. The Pack traveled once more; eventually coming to a great encampment of men, the enhanced vision of the tainted dogs easily making it out.
Urlf, who was the Alpha of the Pack, could sense great promise amongst the common Marauders and Warriors. His fevered mind told him that this was where he would find the one for whom he would die for.

Urlf had snarled at the other Hounds then, and began the long trek to the camp, where he would join the ranks of Chaos once more.
--

And there's my character


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Should I reply to Anfos question now? Or wait for the update and put it in that.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I wouldn't know, I presume you are able to, but you never know, do what you think is right
Although I'm finding it amusing that a Tzeentchian Sorcerer would be so civil and rather well-mannered, especially to one of Nurgle's lot, what with the eternal rivalry
heh


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

WarpSpawned said:


> Name: Urlf of the Pack
> 
> Class: Forsaken
> 
> ...


Very nice, welcome to the host. You'll be added in the next update.



warsmith7752 said:


> Should I reply to Anfos question now? Or wait for the update and put it in that.


Reply, don't wait for the update to advance. Make your own advancements here in the camp, just don't go beyond what is allowed.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok I will go type up some mildly hostile reply now.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Hooray!

thanks for accepting my character, this looks like an interesting RP to be in


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

WarpSpawned said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Thanks for accepting my character, this looks like an interesting RP to be in.


No problem, also since the RP is still beginning ive added your character into the start, you can post now.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Will do, thanks


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for not posting, completely forgot about this RP XD I will post after school tomorrow because now its late  Sorry again...


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I too will post tomorrow have half of it done just too tired tonight


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll post tomorrow, after I clean up all this blasted rain damage. Goddamn storms, its _supposed_ to be summer!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

It's winter up here and I have about a foot of snow which is good because I don't have to go to school.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Massive storm damage at my place, no landline, no internet, am using kiosk pc to tell all I wont have net for another week, so sorry


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Take your time guys, if your posting tired then the quality will suffer.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Will post in a moment had a whole day to write it, but I have no idea if others interacted with my characters as I have no internet.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey,

Totally busy as of late, hence my late post. Hopefully I should get it up by Sunday.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm still in this?
Cos my internet is back and I can make with the posting now


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is the update planned soon?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes it is, either today or tomorrow.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Aaaand posted.
Sorry for forgetting about this RP, but it's remembered now


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Working on my post as I type this


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice post there Scathainn, your character is truly dedicated to the Lord of Skulls


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

*Name*: Auger

*Class*: Maraudars

*Appearance*: Very young looking. Appearing prehaps twenty years of age, he is virtually brand new to the worship of the Dark Gods. Short brown hair and the beginnings of a nice beard have begun to form upon his youthful face. His brown eyes almost look black at first glance, but a deeper than one might expect. To say he is but a 'boy' would be accurate by Chaos-standards. His build is relatively average, his only distinguishing marking is the symbol of Chaos Undivided over his left breast. 

His armor is hosh-posh, one might even say useless. He carrys a helm, worn by his great grandfather decades, perhaps even centuries ago. It design is simple with one large horning coming out of the left side and it incompasses the entire skull when wore with various holes having been specifically designed into it for sight. The rest of his armor is simple, with primarily leather and cloth pants, light chainmail is drapped across his left shoulder, held into place by leather straps. The rest of him is virtually bare. It is to be noted that due to the extreme cold of the north he is known to have a coat, form from the skins of dead animals he made on his trip to Lycefar.

*Age:* Appears no older than 20 -- exact age is unknown, but its not far off.

*Dedication*: Chaos Undivided

*Personality*: Determined, bold, and overly courageous. The hallmarks of any good Chaos Maraudar. He does, however, seethe with ambition to excel beyond his current staiton and gain favour in the eyes of his masters.

*Background*: The lands of the Norse are considered to be perhaps the most 'civilised' of the Northmen's holdings, maintaining a formation of settlements in Norsca. Although of the Norse, Auger was born far enough south to virtually be considered one of the more 'normal' of humans. He was born in a relatively stable enviroments in a small settlement in souther Norsca to a father who cared far more about money and family than he did about their heritage. The boy grew up learning the ways of his father, of business and trade, but always at the back of his mind did he question why he even did this things. For did his cousins of the north not randomly raid their caravans? Did they not come seeking pillage and loot? The most heretical question of all ... wasn't that what he was suppose to be doing? 

His father continued to dissuade him from doing any kind of interaction with the 'barbarians' of the northern regions. As he grew into a teenager his curiosity was all but stamped out. His father had found a suitable outlet to keep his geneic desire for battle in check. Auger had become an excellent weapons expert who trained each and every night and took part in virtually any combat competition he could. His father thought the threat of the Norse-blood in his viens had passed. Therefore the boy was taken as apart of his father's caravan guard into the northern regions, just outside of their town to trade with a small band of their cousins who had seemed civilised enough to keep trade open. 

Of coarse, as Norsemen cannot ever be trusted the same proved true in this instance and the barbarians attacked the caravan. Despite heavy looses they eventually overwhelmed Auger's father's guards killing everyone -- except Auger himself. The barbarians intially played sport with him, giving him a weapon and besting him each time sending him to the ground with a hard kick or backhand. The leader of the warband, however, took pity upon Auger who lay bleeding and broken upon the ground. He ordered his men to gather him up and bring him back, they would make sport of him in the future. 

So began his existance of pain and torment. Everyday he was given a weapon of his choice and everyday he was bested by the warband's soldiers. Each night he recieved his punishment in the form of lashings for failing. The boy was chained, bound, and forced to hard labour for virtually an entire year. Each night he prayed to Sigmar, the God of the Empire, for release. Each dawn he found his prayers unanswered and his dispair grew heavier and heavier. Despite his losses his skills increased, and soon each warrior had beaten him multiple times and he had begun to learn their moves and tactics. It wasn't long before Auger stopped falling to the ground and instead started landing killing blows upon his captors. 

It was then that the warband's leader, who by now revealed himself as Droloon, bestowed upon the boy knowledge, a knowledge he had always desired. His heritage, for it was revealed to the boy that there were true gods in the world and that the lies of the Empire had spread too far north. The Dark Gods watched all and eventually their will would be done and the weakling Empire would be set to the flame. If he would only accept them, then he could be one of their servants.

Initially he refused and he remained in chains but each night Sigmar did not answer his prayers ... each night he fell asleep a little more bitter -- a little more dead inside. One evening after a particularly bloody exchange with a maraduar Auger fell to his knees and cried to the heavens that someone answer him and either slay him or set him free. There is found both salvation and enslavement for voices errupted into his mind and spoke to him in so many ways that he collasped in a siezure. Here he had a vision of a mighty warrior, astroud atop a pile of Imperial dead, with warriors bellowing around him. He saw the Empire in flames, his old home but cinders upon the wind. He saw oceans of blood, skies that forever changed, seas of rotting flesh, and millions performing acts of insanity. Most of all, he saw himself though he did not recognize him. He was covered in blood and bile, a great eye upon his chest, and a smell of dread about him. This would be him if only he embraced the Dark Gods and marched with their legions to victory. All would be his and he would forever be adored by gods that actually answered him.

When he awoke he found Droloon watching over his body as dawn was already well underway. The old warband leader laughed at Auger's tale and told him it was about time. He then ordered one of his men forward who held an ancient looting helm. Droloon told Auger that it was the helm of his great grandfather, a maraudar in his own right so many years ago and that by bringing him to the knowledge of the Dark Gods that he had fullfilled an ancient blood oath. As a prize, Auger was given a tattoo of Chaos Undivided upon his left breast so that all could see whom he worshipped now. 

With blood in his eyes, his wounds still sore, and his mind aching with the revelation that all would come to ruin ... he set out to find this Lycefar and bring the Empire to ashes for its lies and false gods.



*NOTE:* I know virtually NOTHING about Warhammer Fantasy and ask for your paitence in the matter. My point with this is not to create some dashingly handsome boy to kill and be uber-good. My goal, since this RP is intended to go to the fall of the Empire (or something just as epically cool), he will grow into what he was truly meant to be by the end of this RP. Therefore, is it acceptable that he be considered fresh on the path of the gods and not simply restricted to a maraudar. Should I RP it effectively, could he be permitted to eventually elevate himself to higher ranks?

Also has the RP progressed too far for me to simply be "apart" of this original host?


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Hasnt gone too far, you should be able to be worked into the story


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

holy shite im so sorry that i forgot about this! will get a post up ASAP


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

same here, also I completely forgot about this RP... Seems that everyone did XD
Anyway will get a posy up today or tomorrow


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

teehee
seems i've mastered the art of thread necromancy


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Indeed you have, you have successfully mastered the art of threadomancy.
From this day on you shall be known as Deathbringer the threadomancer.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

BlackGuard said:


> *Name*: Auger
> 
> *Class*: Maraudars
> 
> ...


Your in, welcome to the host.




BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> holy shite im so sorry that i forgot about this! will get a post up ASAP


Its fine.



komanko said:


> same here, also I completely forgot about this RP... Seems that everyone did XD
> Anyway will get a posy up today or tomorrow


Alright.



komanko said:


> Indeed you have, you have successfully mastered the art of threadomancy.
> From this day on you shall be known as Deathbringer the threadomancer.


Thats kinda contradictory. He brings death and then unlife. He should be called unlifebringer.


Ill update this RP in a bit, once people get posting again.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Give me until tomorrow cause its already late and I had to post the Age of Dragons post as well and it took most of my time and then I was also away from home so yea... It did not work out as I planned. Again Im sorry for forgetting about the RP XD

I agree than from this day on he shall be called Unlifebringer.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i bring death in ordr to raise to a new life perhaps?
Im delighted to see this thread back on the road to the titular gates
I was not prepared to let lelun die, already found of the tortured wretch


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

someone has taken an interest in this "toy". chaos is like any good plan, the great schemer knows this above all else, there is always a way out of a situation :wink:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Lovely to see all of us chaos brethren working together.

Now you guys just have to find me :grin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I must admit the khornate beserker i was looking for was the marauder from a post or two back and not actually your charactor sir. However i think i shall seek you out anyway and see how a follower of the blood god reacts to an insolent pup with a loathing for you all


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh believe me, Harrow and pretty much anyone else do not get along. The Apostle has only survived because he's exalted too :biggrin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Will be posting now, sorry for the delay.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

any clue when were getting an update?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Did you ever hear of the Pi? Well, you basically need to find all the numbers which it is created from and then multiply it by another Pi but taking into account the effects of gravity on the earths magnetic core and then dividing it by three.

You will then get a certain number, you must then call this number by the phone and utter incantations of Tzeentch. After that you shall receive a code from the other side of the phone, write it down and then send it to LotN with a PM. He will then reveal the amount of time left till the update.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

An update is coming, i'll get it up tomorrow. Just very much enjoying _Blood Gorgons_ right now and its hard to get my mind off Chaos Space Marines.


----------

